# GPU-Z Failed to read ASIC quality on 1080 FTW



## Colomon84 (Oct 25, 2016)

Just like the title states. I have an EVGA GTX 1080 FTW card and updated to latest 1.12 version of GPU-Z, unfortunately it states that "ASIC quality is not supported on this card."

Any ideas on when this may be supported or if it will be supported? I'm really curious about this cards ASIC quality since it overclocks very well.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 25, 2016)

This is a known "issue".
W1zzard will add it once he has the time to figure it out how to read it from Pascal GPU's.


----------

